# Straps: Yay or Nay?



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Curious what everything thinks about this new article on Predator Nutrition: http://www.predatornutrition.com/the_kingpin_principle.cfm


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just use chalk mate...nothing else beats it for me...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Straps everytime


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Absolutely agree. Straps are just another tool to be used when required. Why compromise back growth because of grip?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Absolutely agree. Straps are just another tool to be used when required. Why compromise back growth because of grip?


you make a good point sir


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I just use chalk mate...nothing else beats it for me...


I agree. So far I have found that if I use a bit of chalk I don't need straps, even on my heaviset deadlifts.

So pleased i bought the chalk.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i use straps because otherwise my grip would let me down on certain exersizes,

just a point though, straps not only give you a failsafe but also provide something for you to grip onto, most gyms use steel or toughened plastic which my hands usually just start slipping on.

as previously stated, no point letting my back down just because my forearms cant take as much.


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Strap up once you start to loose your grip. I see some gimps using them on their warm up set!!


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Straps are essential in my opinion. Atleast for going as heavy as you can.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Your back is stronger than you grip so to exhaust your back properly imo straps are needed.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

darksider said:


> Your back is stronger than you grip so to exhaust your back properly imo straps are needed.


Exact same opinion.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

joshnow said:


> train your grip if it's weaker than your back muscles, imo a stronger grip results in more back muscle recruitment and protects against wrist injuries if you can grip more than you can pull with your back you will be far less likely to damage your wrists.


Train grip defo but ultimately I dont see how your grip could keep up with your back in a body-building sense. Yeah maybe one rep max you could hold on but what about doing 95% of 1 rep max over and over again I think you need straps to fully tax your back to that degree.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yay


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

darksider said:


> Train grip defo but ultimately I dont see how your grip could keep up with your back in a body-building sense. Yeah maybe one rep max you could hold on but what about doing 95% of 1 rep max over and over again I think you need straps to fully tax your back to that degree.


I agree.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

joshnow said:


> believe me my friend, you can develop your grip to a ridiculous level,
> 
> pick one and improve doing twice a week for two-three weeks:-
> 
> ...


I believe you mate but I also believe that the back is a big slab of muscle capable of out working your fore arms a targeted fore arm routine will help I agree, but even on strongman events where they are lifting for the most amounts of reps they choose to use straps so their grip doesn't give out. Imo because the back is capable of more than the grip, especially in the higher rep ranges as the pump in your fore arms can be nigh on unbearable imo.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> believe me my friend, you can develop your grip to a ridiculous level,
> 
> pick one and improve doing twice a week for two-three weeks:-
> 
> ...


This is very true, I never use straps and have what I consider to be very strong grip, can deadlift my max on 2" axle bar no straps easy also do farmers holds with well over my deadlift max, it isnt true that your grip will always be weaker than your back strength.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

darksider said:


> I believe you mate but I also believe that the back is a big slab of muscle capable of out working your fore arms a targeted fore arm routine will help I agree, but even on strongman events where they are lifting for the most amounts of reps they choose to use straps so their grip doesn't give out. Imo because the back is capable of more than the grip, especially in the higher rep ranges as the pump in your fore arms can be nigh on unbearable imo.


Everyone is different though mate I compete in strongman and trust me my deadlift strength will give way before my grip would.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Everyone is different though mate I compete in strongman and trust me my deadlift strength will give way before my grip would.


I find that my legs give way before my grip on deadlfits.

I do like to use straps on some back exercises, just to make sure i really hit where i'm trying to hit.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mark44 said:


> I find that my legs give way before my grip on deadlfits.
> 
> I do like to use straps on some back exercises, just to make sure i really hit where i'm trying to hit.


when reppin my legs get slaughtered then basically my whole body is numb lol, Ive only used straps once and that was for a comp because everyone was so didnt want to be at a disadvantage


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The only time I need straps is for partial deadlifts, everything else my grip is fine.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Big-Mac said:


> Strap up once you start to loose your grip. I see some gimps using them on their warm up set!!


The bit in the article where I stated that i've seen them used for upright rows and barbell curls was not made up for the lulz. Unfortunately I have actually witnessed this firsthand. I think for some guys it is the equipment factor - all the equipment for lifting helps put them into some sort of "mode". Or perhaps they are so used to using the equipment to get into the mode that they don't see themselves lifting without it, even if it confers no benefits. A bit like the guys that wear their weightlifting belts regardless of what they are training: "Benching? Better put my belt on..."


----------



## jpmpro (Oct 25, 2009)

nay


----------

